# Oriskany report(s) 9/5 and 9/6



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fished the O spot for two days. Target was AJs and scamp. Caught several AJs had to go through a few to get a limit of legals. Many ERS were sacrificed to the baracuda and shark. Dropped deeper and caught a scamp and grouper.

Nice days to be out and had a blast. Lots of fish on that rig and the dive boats were polite and helpful as could be.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hjorgan, lot of fisherman don't know that the bow and stern is where the big boys play, going from the sand at 212' up tho the deck. And very rarely are divers off the super structure. It is a long 450' swim either way at 145 feet, especially if there is a current. I won't do it again without a scooter.

Glad you got some fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thanks clay*

We found that to be true. 
All the keeper AJs were quite a ways off the wreck which really helped with our light gear.

One the dive boats left we fished the tower with limited success.

Hope to see you out there!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll see you out there one day I'm sure! Did you see from the surface or hear any of the divers talkin bout the 15 foot manta rays that were there sunday too? We were there saturday, and it was awesome swimming with them. I have seen giant stingrays 8 foot wide or so many times on the bottom of wrecks, but never giant manta rays like that!

Heres video Scott Bartell (Firefishvideo on here) got from our dive saturday of the mants. Unreal and breathtaking. We got a bunch of shark and spearfishing footage from that day too w'll be makin a movie with. At 2:30 into the video, you can see a diver behind one for size comparison.


Manta Rays on Oriskany Reef 9-4-10 on Vimeo


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

sweet video


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We didn't see much on the surface at all. No weeds or flotsam. Just a few fish bustin bait. We did see a BIG shark take half a snapper. If that's the bad boy you backed off of, you got big brass ones. Also some big cuda destroyed some ERS.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The shark on the "O" was friendly. He was just scoutin around being curios..no aggressive beaior at all from him. He was up towards the top alot, and was a good sized one if it's the same one we saw.

Wish I could say the same for the 3 on the last dive...they were absolutely pissed


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

love the videos, guys looks like alot of fun. good to see the big O is in good shape. Thanks for posting, Rick


----------

